
What tools (if any) should I use for building web front ends - fergyfresh
tl:dr My current frontend sucks and I don&#x27;t fully know what I am doing. Is there any tool&#x2F;documentation out there that would help me with making responsive frontends. I know this is open ended and very trivial, but I was wondering if there were any free tools out there that I should be using to help iterate on front end designs.
======
tmaly
I had a slightly different goal than you, but I still wanted a responsive
site. My main goal was to have the site load as fast as possible. There are
many ways to accomplish that, but there are trade offs you have to consider.

The short answer to this is choose the current stable version of bootstrap css
framework and use the responsive grid if your developing the templates or html
yourself.

If you are using something like wordpress, find a theme that is responsive or
use the _S there and customize it.

If you want to learn some new things like SASS, then you might want to have a
look at bourbon.io I am going this route. There are some add on libraries, but
things are in a state of flux right now. They are moving to a new version, so
the supporting libraries may not work with the latest master branch. You will
have to pick the stable version and go through the git commits to see which
versions of the supporting libraries work with the stable version.

Its a bit of work, but its easier to customize things with SASS and the css is
responsive and very tiny in size.

------
fergyfresh
I mainly just want to know what you use and why you like it!

